# A few more salt pics



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Just messin around with some settings once again.....


----------



## stevedave (Apr 1, 2007)

Looking good, loving the lion.

I need to get another one of those, I miss having one.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

NICE LION FISH...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks guys-

Appreciate the kind words....


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

now those are some serious pictures!!!!!!!!

is this your tank AK? nice feather duster man

im jealous


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

awsome shots AK


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks guys.....

No not my tank either...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

I thought it was your tank


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i love lionfish


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

looks like your settings are on point, very nice!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Appreciated guys....


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

great pics ak...that lionfish is flawless


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

bmpower007 said:


> great pics ak...that lionfish is flawless


Thanks BM-Appreciated


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Nice Frogspawn BTW. When the polyps relax and fully extend that will look really good.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Coldfire said:


> Nice Frogspawn BTW. When the polyps relax and fully extend that will look really good.


Thanks CF-Not easy gettin pics of it though....


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

I am sure. For some reason, getting solid pics of my reef is such a pain. Of course, if I actually spent some time giving it a go around, I am sure that in time I could get some good pic. With all that being said, you did a great job with this pics.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Very nice pics.









If it's not your tank whose is it?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Coldfire said:


> Very nice pics.:nod:
> 
> If it's not your tank whose is it?


Thanks Mettle....

It is my LFS tanks-

I dont have a lighting setup on my salt tank yet.Once I do I will go with some begginer corals and what nots to "liven" up the tank.....


----------

